

Ask HN: How a real AI might be used as a weapon - patrics123

When comparing a real (singularity) AI with the invention of other technologies (i.e. nuclear power) - its use as a weapon is probably inevitable. How do you imagine an AI beeing used within a international conflict.<p>I just read some pro&#x2F;con pieces about a singularity AI and the discussion feels a lot like utopia vs. end of the world ... ;-)<p>Your thoughts?
======
schoen
There's a whole book out recently on superintelligence risks:

[http://ukcatalogue.oup.com/product/9780199678112.do](http://ukcatalogue.oup.com/product/9780199678112.do)

